# when does film expire?



## hazzayoungn (Dec 29, 2006)

i found a bunch of film at home, and i was wondering how quickly does film expire? id love to use it and stuff, but im worried everythings going to come out weird

also, what effect does moisture have on film and camera equipment in general?

thanks


----------



## neea (Dec 29, 2006)

They should say. At least if they're in boxes the boxes will say for sure. I'd say.. a couple years if kept in proper conditions.
As for moisture... ah I cant say for sure but I imagine it could be bad depending on the amount


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2006)

You can keep your film in the fridge or even the freezer, it will prolong it's life...just let it warm up slowly, before you use it.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 29, 2006)

Like Mike said, freeze it until you need it.  Freezing film stops all the chemical processes of the film, giving it theoretically infinite life.  I've shot film that was frozen for 5 or 6 years, and it was like new.  Pro photogs (who still shoot film ) will often buy cases of a particular batch of film they enjoy, and keep it frozen, using it for years.

Give it a good 24hrs to thaw before using, but if you have to, 1-2 hours in your pants pocket will do.  If you stick it in the camera while it's still semi frozen, you might damage the film, or condensation might form, which will give you uneven exposure over the film.

Moisture can get into your lenses and mold can grow in it.  If you are using a camera outside in cold weather, it's best to put it in an airtight plastic bag before bringing it back into the house.  This way, the warm air inside will condesnse on the bag and keep your equipment dry.  Once the equipment has warmed to room temp, you can remove it.


----------



## ball (Dec 29, 2006)

I recently had some prints turn out with purple people and the consensus seemed to be that this may have been caused by old colour print film.  Is there any particular trick to freezing it, or just put it in a baggy (or box?) and then put it straight into the deep freeze?


----------



## Torus34 (Dec 29, 2006)

Put the film in 'Zip lock' (TM) bags, press out most of the air, and freeze.


----------



## ball (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## hazzayoungn (Dec 29, 2006)

hmm, maybe i should give up on them, i think theyre about 6 years old kept at room temperature. they dont have boxes and theres no expiration date on them

ill keep the infinte lifespan thing in mind though

thanks a bunch :mrgreen:

as a sidenote though

does anybody have any comments on brands of film?


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2006)

You'll get as many comments on film brands as you get replies.  If you want to stick to the tried & true, it's hard to go wrong with Ilford or Kodak for print film, and I personally like Fuji the best for slide film. Film speed choice is up to you, depending on what and where you're shooting. 

Check out this series in our Articles Forum for some specific information about film speeds, and other good info.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 29, 2006)

I closed my studio and walked away several years ago.  There were boxes of film there that froze and burned for about six years.  I am using it now right off the shelf and it has all been fine even though it is long out of date.


----------



## markc (Dec 29, 2006)

Film in the freezer will still be exposed by natural background radiation such as gamma rays, but that's so minuscule that it will usually take decades to have an effect. High-speed film will be effected quicker than slow films though, just like with light, so don't expect a roll of 3200 ISO to be untouched after a decade, but you youngins might be able to save a brick of ISO 25 for your grandkids.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 30, 2006)

> 1-2 hours in your pants pocket will do.



Always let frozen or cold film come to room temp in its original sealed container.  A cold surface in a humid environment will attract condensation


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 30, 2006)

hazzayoungn said:


> ...but im worried everythings going to come out weird
> 
> also, what effect does moisture have on film and camera equipment in general?



Weird can be good!    Expired film may not perform up to the level of fresh film, but it's not like you won't get photos at all.  Usually it's just a little less saturated and contrasty.  I use out of date BW film all the time, and I don't notice a difference.  With color the differences may be more noticable.

In general moisture is to be avoided.  Except during the processing stage, it's pretty much bad for film (although you can rewash film).  And except for water proof cameras it's pretty much bad for anything metal or electronic in a camera.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 30, 2006)

Shoot one roll, get it developed, and see.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 30, 2006)

The_Traveler said:


> Always let frozen or cold film come to room temp in its original sealed container.  A cold surface in a humid environment will attract condensation



I always leave it in container, and in the box, while in my pocket.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 30, 2006)

Matt, you have a cold box with sharp corners in your pants.  Yikes, be careful!


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 30, 2006)

Jazz said:


> Matt, you have a cold box with sharp corners in your pants.  Yikes, be careful!



Haha, I haven't hurt myself, or anyone else yet 

Hasn't hurt the film either, so that's good.


----------



## RacePhoto (Jan 5, 2007)

ball said:


> I recently had some prints turn out with purple people and the consensus seemed to be that this may have been caused by old colour print film. Is there any particular trick to freezing it, or just put it in a baggy (or box?) and then put it straight into the deep freeze?



My experience with "legacy" film has been that it turns yellow and green. (or maybe loses the reds?) Could be it depends on the brand and type. Could be that it had heat damage, which will give it yellow highlights. I'd assume age and heat would produce the same flaws, but I can't swear that it's fact.

When I collected cameras, I used to try to find old film and shoot a roll. Some of this stuff (all B&W by the way) was pretty exotic numbers. 818 comes to mind. I could roll 120 onto a 620 spool. Anyway... mostly it lost speed and contrast, but I did get pictures.

The supply of old obsolete film sizes found at rummage sales has dried up. I still find 25b flash bulbs now and then. Get me a good K battery and I'd be happy.

The easy way to look at freezing film, which I've done, and I have some 20 year old film that's been sitting in the back of the frig. next to the pickles, is that you first, keep it in the original sealed foil package (unless it's now plastic?) and let it warm up overnight. Don't forget that heat isn't the only enemy, air will ruin film also.

Even at 40 degrees the film doesn't seem to age like it would at room Temp.


----------

